# Blue Bumbo!



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

*Blue Bumbo!*

Blue Bumbo for sale, excellent condition.

Pick up only as I don't have the box for it.

More Infomation


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Not promising anything but where in Wales are you? PM me if you'd rather not say 'out loud'


----------

